# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی شیمی

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی شیمی

هدف
مهندسی شیمی رشته گسترده*ای است كه در دوره كارشناسی آن با استفاده از اصول مهندسی به همراه مبانی ریاضیات و شیمی و فیزیك، زمینه*های لازم برای طراحی و بهره*برداری از صنایع متنوعی به دانشجویان آموزش داده می*شود. نظر به اینكه اصول مهندسی در مورد صنایع بسیار متنوع و گسترده شیمیایی یكسان است، مهندسان شیمی از انعطاف فوق*العاده*ای در انتخاب شغل برخوردارند پس از فراگیری فیزیك، شیمی و بخصوص ریاضیات و همچنین دروس اصلی این رشته مانند موازنه انرژی و مواد، ترمودینامیك، مكانیك سیالات، انتقال حرارت، انتقال جرم، عملیات واحدهای صنعتی، طراحی راكتورهای شیمیایی، كنترل فرآیندها و اقتصاد و طراحی مهندسی مطرح می*شوند.

به علاوه ، دروس دیگری در مهندسی عمومی نظیر مبانی برق، استاتیك و مقاومت مصالح، مهندسی محیط زیست، رسم فنی و كارگاهها، برای تكمیل اطلاعات مهندسی دانشجویان آموزش داده می*شوند. در دوه كارشناسی مهندسی شیمی علاوه بر دروس فوق چند درس دیگر در زمینه*های تخصصی نظیر صنایع نفت و گاز و پتروشیمی ، صنایع غذایی، صنایع معدنی و طراحی فرآیند ، به مدت حدود یك نیمسال تحصیلی ارائه می*شوند كه دانشجویان بر حسب علاقه خود و یا زمینه كاری موجود در صنایع مختلف، آنها را انتخاب می*كنند. ارائه این تخصصها در دانشگاههای مختلف بستگی به علاقه و توان آموزشی هر دانشگاه دارد.

توانایی*های عمومی مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه

یك دانشجوی مهندسی شیمی در درجه اول باید در دروس ریاضی قوی باشد و دو درس فیزیك و شیمی در مراحل بعدی قرار دارد.

فردی كه رشته مهندسی شیمی را انتخاب می*كند باید در ریاضیات و فیزیك قوی باشد. البته در این رشته، درس شیمی نیز اهمیت دارد اما ریاضیات و فیزیك از اهمیت بیشتری برخوردار است. همچنین داوطلبان آزمون سراسری باید بدانند كه رشته مهندسی شیمی رشته آسانی نیست، پس اگر داوطلبی به تحقیق و مطالعه مستمر علاقه زیادی ندارد، بهتر است كه وارد این رشته نشود.

دانشجویان مهندسی شیمی نسبت به دانشجویان رشته*های مهندسی دیگر تنها 9 واحد بیشتر شیمی می*خوانند . یعنی علاوه بر شیمی عمومی 1 كه در اكثر رشته*های مهندسی ارائه می*شود، شیمی عمومی 2 ، شیمی آلی و شیمی تجزیه نیز مطالعه می*كنند. در مقابل، ریاضی در این رشته بسیار اهمیت دارد چون یك مهندس شیمی برای طراحی راكتور ، برج و مبدل نیاز به دانش ریاضی دارد.

علاوه بر ریاضی و فیزیك، تسلط بر زبان انگلیسی نیز در این رشته بسیار مهم است چون اكثر كتب تخصصی این رشته به زبان انگلیسی می*باشد. همچنین دانشجوی این رشته باید دارای دقت نظر خوبی باشد برای آن كه در مهندسی شیمی علاوه بر آزمایشهایی در مقیاس بزرگ، آزمایشهایی در مقیاس كوچك نیز وجود دارد. برای مثال ما در شیمی تجزیه بعضی آزمایش*هایمان در حد میلیونیم p.p.m است و بدون شك در چنین آزمایشی اگر یك صدم گرم نیز اشتباه بشود، همه آزمایش به هم می*ریزد.

صنایع شیمیایی كشور ما بسیار بكر و دست*نخورده است و ما تا كنون از امكاناتمان بخوبی بهره*برداری نكرده*ایم برای مثال بسیاری از فرآورده*های شیمیایی مثل مواد اولیه دارویی، بهداشتی و آرایشی را كه تولیدشان نیز نسبتا راحت است از خارج از كشور وارد می*كنیم و یا در خیلی از كاتالیزورهای صنعت نفت جا برای فعالیت افراد خلاق و نوآوری كه كوشا و فعال باشند، وجود دارد.

توانایی های فارغ*التحصیلان

صنایع گاز:

فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته می*توانند پس از پایان تحصیلات و كسب تجربه لازم ، امور متفاوتی را از نظر طراحی ، ساخت ، اجرا و نظارت بر اجرای طرحهای مختلف به عهده گیرند كه در زیر به برخی از آنها اشاره می*شود:

1-طراحی ، محاسبه و ساخت واحدهای نم*زدایی و شیرین*سازی گاز طبیعی .

2-طراحی ، محاسبه و ساخت واحدهای تفكیك كننده اجزای گاز طبیعی .
3-طراحی خطوط لوله انتقال گاز طبیعی از مخازن گاز به پالایشگاهها.
4-راهبری و نظارت بر عملكرد پالایشگاههای گاز طبیعی.
5-انجام كلیه محاسبات مربوط به گاز طبیعی از قبیل محاسبات مربوط به تشكیل هیدراتهای گازی و غیره.
6-طراحی و نظارت بر عملكرد خطوط لوله گاز طبیعی از پالایشگاهها به مراكز مصرف .
7-طراحی شبكه*های توزیع گاز طبیعی در شهرها.
8-طراحی و ساخت دستگاههای جداساز گاز - مایع ، گاز - جامد و مایع - جامد.

صنایع غذایی : فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته دارای تواناییهای زیر هستند؛

1- رفع اشكال و حل مشكلات مربوط به این تخصص.
2- تطبیق شرایط كمی و كیفی تولید با تقاضا.
3- توسعه و انتقال فن*آوری به منظور بهبود شرایط تولید در صنایع غذایی.
4- برنامه*ریزی فعالیتهای تولید در صنایع غذایی.
5- طراحی و نظارت بر ساخت دستگاهها و شبكه*های مورد نیاز در صنایع غذایی مانند راكتورها و برجهای جذب و دفع .
6- نظارت بر نصب و راه*اندازی سیستمها .
7- بهره*برداری از صنایع به نحو مطلوب (از لحاظ فنی و اقتصادی).

فارغ*التحصیلان این دوره توانایی كافی در احراز مشاغل و ایفای وظایف زیر را دارند: انجام محاسبات و تعیین مشخصات وسایل، دستگاهها و فرآیندهای شیمیایی كه در صنایع نفت مورد استفاده قرار می*گیرد. منظور از طراحی فرآیند در صنایع نفت، استفاده از داده*های موجود به منظور محاسبه و تعیین مشخصات فنی یك دستگاه ، یك واحد و یا یك كارخانه تا حد تشكیل نمودار جریانی كامل است.

پالایش :
فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته دارای تواناییهای زیر هستند؛

فعالیت در پالایشگاههای نفت و گاز، كارخانه*ها و مجتمع های پتروشیمی، كارخانه*های تصفیه روغن ، امور انتقال فرآورده*ها و واحدهای تولید مواد شیمیایی و ... . همكاری با مراكز علمی و صنعتی كشور در زمینه برنامه ریزی و گسترش این صنایع و ... .

صنایع پتروشیمی :
فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته دارای تواناییهای زیر هستند؛

فعالیت در پالایشگاههای نفت و گاز ، كارخانه*ها و مجتمعهای پتروشیمی، كارخانه*های تصفیه روغن ، امور انتقال فرآورده*ها و واحدهای تولید مواد شیمیایی و همچنین همكاری با مراكز علمی و صنعتی كشور در زمینه برنامه*ریزی و گسترش این صنایع .

رابطه مهندسی شیمی با علم شیمی

آیا می*دانید كه دانشجویان گرایشهای مختلف رشته مهندسی شیمی تنها 12 واحد شیمی می*گذرانند كه از این 12 واحد نیز 3 واحد در اكثر رشته*های مهندسی ارائه می*شود.

و آیا می*دانید كه بیشتر دروس مهندسی شیمی با رشته*های مهندسی دیگر ، بخصوص مهندسی مكانیك گرایش حرارت و سیالات مشترك است؟

حتما می*پرسید پس چرا عنوان این رشته مهندسی شیمی است؟

عنوان كامل این رشته، مهندسی صنایع شیمی است. یعنی همان*طور كه ما مهندسینی در صنایع الكترونیك و مكانیك داریم، در صنایع شیمی نیز داریم. اما به مرور كلمه صنعت از عنوان یك رشته حذف شده و به همین دلیل داوطلبان آزمون سراسری فكر می*كنند كه مهندسی شیمی شبیه به رشته شیمی است. در حالیكه نسبت بین مهندسی شیمی و شیمی مثل نسبت بین مهندسی برق و فیزیك می*باشد.

به دست آوردن مواد شیمیایی در آزمایشگاه به علم شیمی باز می*گردد. یعنی وقتی كه ما در آزمایشگاه ماده a را با b تركیب می*كنیم و ماده c به دست می*آید از علم شیمی استفاده كرده*ایم اما این كه از چه طریقی از a و b به c می*رسیم در حیطه مهندسی شیمی قرار دارد. از سوی دیگر یك شیمیست در آزمایشگاه فعالیت می*كند در حالیكه یك مهندس در مقیاس صنعتی كار می*كند و برای رسیدن به هدف خود از دروس مهندسی مثل انتقال حرارت، انتقال جرم، مكانیك سیالات ، طراحی رآكتورها و یا ترمودینامیك یاری می*گیرد. به عبارت دیگر در مهندسی شیمی فقط از علم شیمی به عنوان یك پایه استفاده می*شود و سپس به سراغ دروسی می*رویم كه محاسباتی و مهندسی هستند.

تفاوت عمده مهندسی شیمی با شیمی در این است كه مهندس كارش طراحی است در حالی كه شیمیست*ها با كارهای آزمایشگاهی روبرو هستند. البته در این رشته دروس شیمی نیز وجود دارد اما شباهت این رشته به سایر رشته*های مهندسی ، بخصوص مهندسی مكانیك گرایش حرارت و سیالات بییشتر از شباهت این رشته به شیمی است. در حقیقت یك مهندس شیمی به عنوان حد واسط بین آزمایشگاه و مصرف*كننده، از اطلاعات شیمیست*ها استفاده كرده و مواد شیمیایی را به تولید صنعتی می*رساند.

برای یك شیمیست تنها تولید ماده مهم است؛ این كه وقتی دو ماده با هم تركیب می*شود، چه ماده*ای به وجود می*آید. اما یك مهندس شیمی به طراحی دستگاههایی می*پردازد كه ماده فوق را به كیفیت بالایی می*رساند.

نكات تكمیلی
رشته مهندسی شیمی نسبت به رشته*های مهندسی دیگر جدید است، چرا كه این رشته زاییده ضرورت و نیاز صنعت مكانیك، الكترونیك و عمران می*باشد.

برای مثال به مرور زمان صنعت به مهندس مكانیكی احتیاج پیدا كرد كه از تحولات و فرآیندهای شیمیایی اطلاع داشته باشد و بتواند دستگاههایی را طراحی كند كه در آنها فرآیندهای شیمیایی اتفاق می*افتد. در نتیجه شروع به تربیت مهندسین مكانیكی كرد كه بیش از معمول تحصیل*كردگان این رشته از علم شیمی مطلع باشند و این دسته از متخصصان همان مهندسین شیمی هستند.

در یك پروژه كه با حضور مهندسین رشته*های مختلف انجام می*گیرد، مهندس شیمی كار اولیه را بر عهده دارد. برای مثال اگر قرار باشد یك برج برای تقطیر ماده*ای ساخته شود؛ كار طراحی این برج، تعیین ارتفاع، قطر و نوع موادی كه باید در ساخت آن به كار برده شود و همچنین تعیین درجه دما و فشار آن بر عهده مهندس شیمی است.

معرفی اجمالی گرایشهای مهندسی شیمی در مقطع کارشناسی

رشته مهندسی شیمی با 8 گرایش صنایع غذایی، صنایع شیمیایی معدنی، صنایع گاز ، صنایع پتروشیمی ، صنایع پلیمر، طراحی فرآیندهای صنایع نفت، صنایع پالایش و شیمیایی سلولزی؛ یكی از رشته*های گسترده دانشگاهی است.

البته در دوره كارشناسی هر یك از گرایشهای فوق، تنها 12 یا 13 واحد تخصصی دارند و بیشتر واحدهایشان مشترك است. چرا كه اصول مهندسی در صنایع بسیار متنوع و گسترده شیمیایی، یكسان می*باشد.

صنایع شیمیایی معدنی

گرایش صنایع شیمیایی معدنی، مواد معدنی و غیرآلی را به فرآورده*هایی مثل سیمان، لعاب، آجرهای نسوز و ... تبدیل می*كند.
اكتشاف و استخراج مواد معدنی به رشته معدن باز می*گردد، اما فرآورده*های مواد معدنی در حیطه مهندسی شیمی گرایش شیمیایی معدنی قرار دارد.

هر كارخانه تولید مواد غیرآلی مثل سیمان، گچ، شیشه نسوز و دیرگداز دارای یك فرآیند است. یعنی از زمانی كه مواد اولیه وارد كارخانه می*شود تا زمانی كه محصول خارج می*گردد، فرآیندی روی آن انجام می*گیرد كه طراحی این فرآیند بر عهده مهندس شیمی صنایع شیمیایی معدنی می*باشد. همچنین تولید هر ماده معدنی مثل كودهای شیمیایی معدنی، حشره*كشها، نمك*ها ، رنگ*های معدنی و حتی لعاب روی كاشی*ها در حیطه كار مهندسی شیمی گرایش شیمیایی معدنی قرار دارد.


صنایع پتروشیمی
پس از اكتشاف نفت، به تدریج مواد شیمیایی مختلفی از آن به دست آمد و صنعت جدیدی به نام صنعت پتروشیمی بنیان گذاشته شد. صنعتی كه ماده اولیه آن مشتقات نفت و گاز است یعنی با انجام واكنش*های فیزیكی و شیمیایی در هیدروكربن*های مایع و گاز می*توان به فرآورده*های پتروشیمی دست پیدا كرد. فرآورده*هایی كه دارای ارزش افزوده بسیاری است .

چون هر یك دلار نفتی كه به فرآورده*های پتروشیمی تبدیل می*شود، ارزش افزوده آن حدود صد دلار خواهد شد. اما متاسفانه در كشور ما میلیونها تن از این ماده گرانقدر بدون این كه ارزش افزوده*ای به آن اضافه شود، صادر می*گردد و گاه همین ماده با مختصر عملیاتی، با قیمت صدها برابر وارد كشور می*گردد.

از همین*جا می*توان به اهمیت مهندسی شیمی گرایش پتروشیمی پی*برد چون وظیفه مهندسی پتروشیمی طراحی دستگاهها و فرآیند تولید مواد مختلف از جمله كودهای شیمیایی، شوینده*ها و فرآورده*های پلیمری (مواد اولیه پلاستیك*ها ، لاستیك*ها و الیاف مصنوعی) و مواد شیمیایی (اسیدها ، حلالها) از نفت و برشهای نفتی است.

گفتنی است كه دروس تخصصی دانشجویان این رشته بیشتر در مورد كاتالیزورهای صنعتی است كه در رآكتورها به كار می*رود.

صنایع گاز

مهندسی شیمی گرایش گاز شامل تمام فرآیندهایی است كه بر روی گاز انجام می*شود، تا این ماده قابل مصرف گردد.

برای مثال عمق چاهی كه برای استخراج گاز زده می*شود، قطر لوله*ای كه گاز را از چاه به پالایشگاه و یا از پالایشگاه به شبكه*های شهری منتقل می*كند، نحوه انتقال گاز از چاه به پالایشگاه، نحوه گرفتن گاز دی*اكسید كربن از این ماده (برای جلوگیری از خورده شدن لوله*ها) ، نحوه شیرین كردن گاز (به گاز اولیه كه از چاه استخراج می*شود، گاز ترش می*گویند كه قابل مصرف نیست و باید طی فرآیندهایی آن را به گاز شیرین كه قابل استفاده در مصارف شهری و ... است تبدیل كرد) همه در حیطه فعالیت یك مهندس شیمی گرایش گاز قرار دارد.

صنایع پلیمر

مهندس پلیمر وظیفه ساخت فرآورده*های پلیمری مصنوعی از جمله رنگهای شیمیایی، پوشش كابلها، لاستیك*ها و پلاستیك*ها را از مواد نفتی برعهده دارد. این رشته كه تا سال 1362 یكی از گرایشهای مهندسی شیمی بود، در حال حاضر به عنوان یك رشته مستقل با دو گرایش صنایع پلیمر و تكنولوژی و علوم رنگ در دانشگاهها و مراكز آموزش عالی ارائه می*شود. اما با این وجود هنوز در تعداد محدودی از دانشگاههای كشور، مهندسی پلیمر یك رشته مستقل نیست بلكه یكی از گرایشهای مهندسی شیمی می*باشد.

یك مهندس پلیمر حداقل 12 یا 13 درس تخصصی در زمینه گرایش ?صنایع پلیمر? و یا ?تكنولوژی و علوم رنگ? گذرانده است و در نهایت نیز كارشناس در یكی از دو گرایش فوق می*شود. اما مهندسی شیمی گرایش صنایع پلیمر بیشتر دروسی كه می*خواند با مهندسی شیمی در مفهوم عام آن ارتباط دارد و در نهایت در یكی از زمینه*های پلیمر مثل فرآیند شكل*دهی پلیمر یا طراحی واحدهای صنعتی تولید پلیمر، تبحر پیدا می*كند.


شیمیایی سلولزی
با وجود این كه قرن حاضر ، دوران رشد روزافزون تكنولوژی كامپیوتر و فرآورده*های آن است، اما هنوز فرهنگ، تمدن و دانش بشری نیازمند یك وسیله ابتدایی انتقال دانش یعنی كاغذ می*باشد و برای دست*یابی به این فرآورده مهم باید مجهز به دانشی گردد كه در رشته مهندسی شیمی گرایش شیمیایی سلولزی می*توان به آن دست یافت. چون یك مهندس شیمی گرایش شیمیایی سلولزی در زمینه تبدیل چوب به كاغذ تخصص دارد و دروس تخصصی آن بیشتر در مورد خمیرگیری و یا تبدیل چوب به كاغذ می*باشد. به همین*دلیل نیز تحصیل دانشجویان این رشته در دانشكده فنی پردیس واقع در استان گیلان رضوان*شهر (چوكا)*می*باشد.

همچنین این گرایش دارای كاربردهای جدیدی در صنعت امروز می*باشد.

همان طور كه می*دانیم قسمت عمده چوب از سلولز تشكیل شده است. همچنین ضایعات كشاورزی مثل پوست برنج و یا سبوس برنج و ضایعات برگ درختان دارای مقادیر قابل توجهی سلولز است كه این ضایعات در بسیاری از نقاط به عنوان یك عنصر مزاحم سوزانده شده و باعث آلودگی محیط زیست می*شود. اما امروزه در كشوری مثل آمریكا از همین ضایعات برای تولید یك نوع سوخت به نام ?اتانول? كه در تركیب با بنزین، سوخت بسیار خوبی است؛ استفاده می*شود. و در این فرآیند مهندسین شیمیایی سلولزی نقش بسیار مهمی را بر عهده دارند.

صنایع غذایی

یكی از كاربردهای مهندسی شیمی در تولید مواد غذایی و بخش*های صنایع غذایی مانند میكروبیولوژی غذا، شیمی غذا و كنترل كیفی صنایع غذایی است. برای مثال در سوپرماركت*ها و فروشگاهها، موادغذایی بیشتر به حالت كنسرو وجود دارد كه تهیه این كنسروها با حفظ اصول ایمنی و بهداشتی نیاز به یكسری محاسبات دارد كه این محاسبات توسط یك مهندس شیمی صنایع غذایی انجام می*گیرد.

همچنین طراحی دستگاههایی كه فرآیند خشك كردن را انجام می*دهند مثل غذاهای بچه كه به صورت پودر تهیه می*شود و طراحی دستگاههای استریلیزه، پاستوریزه و یا منجمد كننده بر عهده متخصصین همین رشته می*باشد.

در كل اگر كسی دوست دارد بداند كه غذاهای كنسرو شده، منجمد شده و ... چگونه تهیه می*شود و یا چه مواد باارزشی در غذاها هست و كدام غذاها برای سلامت بدن خوب است، می*تواند وارد رشته صنایع غذایی بشود.

پالایش

دانشجوی گرایش پالایش در پالایشگاههای كشور كه نفت خام را به فرآورده*های نفتی تبدیل می*كنند، مشغول به كار شده و در اصل وظیفه طراحی پالایشگاهها را بر عهده دارد.

گرایش پالایش به طراحی پالایشگاهها باز می*گردد. یعنی دانشجوی این گرایش شیوه طراحی دستگاههایی مثل برجهای تقطیر، دستگاههای جداكننده مایعات از مایعات و گازها از مایعات را می*آموزد. دستگاههایی كه مشتقات ئیدروكربنی مثل بنزین و گازوئیل و مواد سنگین*تر مثل قیر و شوینده*ها را از نفت خام جدا ساخته و به دست می*آورند.

طراحی فرآیندهای صنایع نفت
فرآیند یعنی عملكرد با روش و طریقی كه بتوان به یاری آن ماده*ای را از حالتی به حالت دیگر تغییر شكل داد و منظور از مهندس طراحی فرآیندهای صنایع نفت یعنی فردی كه روش این تغییر و تحول را طراحی كند چون برای تبدیل یك ماده از حالت اولیه به حالتی خاص لازم است كه دستگاههایی طراحی شده و محاسباتی انجام بگیرد تا بتوان به نتیجه مطلوب دست یافت.

طراحی صنایعی كه بطور مستقیم یا غیر مستقیم وابسته به نفت خام یا فرآورده*های پالایشگاه و یا صنایع پتروشیمی است به مهندس شیمی گرایش طراحی فرآیندها مربوط می*شود.

همان*طور كه می*دانید گرایشها در سطح لیسانس تفاوتی با هم ندارند و حتی نمی*توان بین بعضی از گرایشها مرز مشخصی قائل شد. اما در كل می*توان گفت كه گرایش پالایش صرفا به پالایش نفت و گاز بر می*گردد همچنین گرایش پتروشیمی فقط در زمینه تولید مواد پتروشیمی است در حالی كه گرایش طراحی فرآیندها در كلیه امور از جمله نفت و گاز و مواد پتروشیمی دخالت دارد همچنین تهیه بعضی مواد منحصرا متعلق به این گرایش می*باشد مثل تركیب دو ماده پارافین و كلر و ایجاد یك محصول جدید به نام ?پارافین كلره? كه به عنوان یك ماده خاموش كننده حریق مورد استفاده قرار می*گیرد و تولید آن نیز به گرایش پالایش و یا پتروشیمی باز نمی*گردد.

یك مهندس شیمی گرایش طراحی فرآیندهای صنایع نفت، واكنش*های خاصی را از شیمیست*ها می*گیرد و با توجه به شرایط محیطی ، اقتصادی و ... بهترین روش تولید مواد شیمیایی و خالص*سازی آنها را پیدا كرده و پیاده می*كند، كه البته در این راه باید عوامل مهمی مثل انتقال جرم، انتقال حرارت و روابط ترمودینامیكی را محاسبه كرده و به طراحی راكتور و مبدلهای حرارتی بپردازد.

وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر

امكان ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع كارشناسی ارشد و دكترا میسر است.

رشته*های مشابه و نزدیك به این رشته

بیشتر دروس مهندسی شیمی با رشته*های مهندسی دیگر، بخصوص مهندسی مكانیك گرایش حرارت و سیالات مشترك است.

آینده شغلی و بازار كار

صنایع گاز

فارغ*التحصیلان رشته مهندسی شیمی صنایع گاز پس از پایان تحصیلات می*توانند در پالایشگاههای گاز كشور و یا در دیگر صنایع مربوط به این رشته مشغول به كار شوند. در حال حاضر زمینه كار برای فارغ*التحصیلان به دلیل ملی بودن صنعت نفت و گاز، بیشتر در بخش دولتی است ولی برخی شركتهای مشاوره*ای و پیمانكاری كه در این زمینه فعالیت می*كنند، فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته را جذب می*كنند. با توجه به نیاز كشور به انرژی برای راه*اندازی بخش صنعت و حمل و نقل و همچنین استفاده از گاز طبیعی به عنوان ماده اولیه در برخی از صنایع ، لازم است میدانهای گاز توسعه یابند و پالایشگاههای جدید گاز نیز احداث شوند.

بنابراین مهندسان شیمی متخصص در صنایع گاز می*توانند نقش مهمی را در پیشرفت كشور به عهده داشته باشند.

صنایع غذایی

فارغ*التحصیلان این دوره می*توانند در كارخانه*های قند، روغنهای نباتی، كنسروسازی ، لبنیات پاستوریزه، آماده*سازی مواد گوشتی، صنایع نوشابه*سازی، صنایع استخراج اسانس، چای، سردخانه*ها و واحدهای نگهداری از مواد غذایی كار كنند.

طراحی فرآیندهای صنایع نفت

فارغ*التحصیلان رشته مهندسی شیمی طراحی فرآیندهای صنایع نفت پس از پایان تحصیلات می*توانند در پالایشگاههای نفت كشور و یا در دیگر صنایع مربوط به این رشته مشغول به كار شوند . در حال حاضر زمینه كار برای فارغ*التحصیلان به دلیل ملی بودن صنایع نفت و گاز ، بیشتر در بخش دولتی است ولی برخی شركتهای مشاوره*ای و پیمانكاری كه در این زمینه فعالیت می*كنند، فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته را جذب می*كنند.

پالایش

فارغ*التحصیلان رشته مهندسی شیمی ? صنایع پالایش پس از پایان تحصیلات می*توانند در پالایشگاههای كشور و یا در دیگر صنایع مربوط به این رشته مشغول به كار شوند. در حال حاضر زمینه كار برای فارغ*التحصیلان به دلیل ملی بودن صنعت نفت و گاز، در بخش دولتی مهیاست. برخی شركتهای مشاوره*ای و پیمانكاری نیز كه در این زمینه فعالیت می*كنند، فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته را می*توانند جذب كنند.

صنایع پتروشیمی

فارغ*التحصیلان رشته مهندسی شیمی ? صنایع پالایش پس از پایان تحصیلات می*توانند در پالایشگاههای كشور و یا در دیگر صنایع مربوط به این رشته مشغول به كار شوند. در حال حاضر زمینه كار برای فارغ*التحصیلان به دلیل ملی بودن صنعت نفت و گاز، در بخش دولتی فراهم است. برخی شركتهای مشاوره*ای و پیمانكاری نیز كه در این زمینه فعالیت می*كنند، فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته را می*توانند جذب كنند.

وضعیت نیاز كشور به این رشته در حال حاضر

هر كارخانه تولیدی اعم از كوچك یا بزرگ نیاز به یك مهندس شیمی دارد. چرا كه تقریبا در تمام فرآیندهای نوین از مواد شیمیایی استفاده می*كنند و در حقیقت رشد شگرف صنعت در قرن گذشته تا حدود زیادی مدیون مهندسی شیمی بوده است. به همین دلیل در كشورهای صنعتی این رشته اهمیت ویژه*ای دارد. تا جایی كه میزان تولید و مصرف اسید سولفوریك یك كشور را ، شاخص گستردگی صنایع آن كشور می*دانند. چون اسید سولفوریك در صنایع شیمیایی كار برد بسیاری دارد و مصرف آن در هر كشور نشانگر گستردگی صنایع شیمیایی و در نهایت كل صنعت آن كشور است.

رشته مهندسی شیمی در كشور ما نیز یكی از رشته*های مهم و پركاربرد می*باشد. چرا كه ما به عنوان یك كشور نفت*خیز برای استخراج، پالایش ، انتقال نفت و همچنین برای تبدیل نفت به فرآورده*های شیمیایی كه دارای ارزش افزوده بسیار زیادی هستند، نیاز به تخصص مهندسین شیمی داریم.

فعالیت در دو بخش مهم صنعت تنها منحصر به مهندسین شیمی می*شود. یعنی تنها یك مهندس شیمی می*تواند در یكی از این دو بخش فعالیت داشته باشد كه این دو بخش عبارتند از:

الف ) طراحی راكتورها ؛ به عبارت دیگر دستگاههایی كه در آنها واكنش*های شیمیایی اتفاق می*افتد. مثل راكتورهای صنعت پتروشیمی كه در آنها از تركیب دو یا چند ماده ، ماده جدید به وجود می*آید.

ب ) طراحی دستگاههایی كه به جداسازی مواد می*پردازند. برای مثال نفت خام، مخلوط پیچیده*ای است كه از تركیب مواد بسیاری تشكیل شده است و به همین دلیل به صورت اولیه قابل استفاده نمی*باشد. بلكه باید تجزیه شده و از آن نفت سفید، گازوئیل، بنزین، مازوت و ... به دست بیاید. كار فوق توسط دستگاه تقطیر انجام می*گیرد كه طراحی آن بر عهده مهندسین شیمی است. البته فرآیند جداسازی منحصر به تقطیر نیست بلكه انواع و اقسام تحولات را داریم كه در آن تحولات، جداسازی مواد انجام می*گیرد مثل استخراج مایع از مایع ،*دستگاه جذب سطحی ، لیچینگ و موارد متعدد دیگر.

به عبارت دیگر مهندس شیمی دستگاههایی را طراحی می*كند كه در آنها واكنش*های شیمیایی و یا فرآیند جداسازی انجام می*گیرد كه البته محصول هر یك از دستگاههای فوق ارزش افزوده بسیار زیادی دارد.

صنایع شیمیایی نه تنها باعث افزایش سرمایه و بهبود وضعیت اقتصادی یك كشور می*شود بلكه در ایجاد بازار كار نیز بسیار موثر است. برای مثال با ایجاد هر شغلی در صنعت پتروشیمی حدود بیست شغل در صنایع پایین*دستی و وابسته به وجود می*آید. در این میان مهندسین شیمی به عنوان گردانندگان این صنایع نقش بسیار مهمی دارند.

در واقع اگر در كشور ما سرمایه*گذاری صنعتی زیاد شود، جامعه به شدت نیاز به مهندس شیمی دارد، چون علاوه بر صنایع نفت و گاز و پتروشیمی ، همه كارخانه*ها از جمله كارخانه*های سیمان، سرامیك، صنایع غذایی و حتی نیروگاهها به مهندس شیمی نیاز دارند.

----------


## Parniya

__________________
منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------

